# Horsham PA



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My husband and I are looking to move into this area, and was wondering if anybody could tell me what training opportunities are available around there. Google has not been my friend, lately.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Delaware Valley German Shepherd Dog Club has a training program started. Check web site. www.DVGSDC.com Club also has a 2 day agility trial in the fall, 2 Spec. shows. 2 All breed rally o and obed trials. Temp. Testing every other year and a match show every year.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are alot of training opportunities in Eastern PA/Southern NJ - you should visit some of the groups...

Lee


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lee, that's what I'd like to do when we get up there. We're still in VA and haven't had a chance to look around yet. Just trying to get a head start.

GSDHeeler, thanks for reminding me about the Shepherd Club xD The president has been after me to join, LOL!


----------

